# Joelouisvachon's Betta Journal



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello! I've been lurking this board for a while, and I feel like it would be fun to make my own journal. First off, the bettas. I'll only list the ones in my possession right now, because most of the fish in my house are under the ownership of my sister.

First I'll start off with the only male betta in the house.

This is Charry (misspelling fully intended) a cute little red VT I’ve had for quite some time. The second betta I’ve ever had, he’s been with me since 2010.

This (excuse the poor image, she wasn't cooperating today) is Athena, a much more recent addition. I got her from my sister. There seems to be a trend of her both purchasing and becoming bored with fish. She wasn’t willing to spend the money to buy her a decent tank, so I volunteered and here we are.


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

*Joelouisvachon's Betta Journal-- Entry One*

8th of June, 2014

Today I was talking to my sister, and she wants me to take another one of her bettas. I'm more than happy, of course, because a .5 gallon tank is not really appropriate for a fish. 

The only problem is, to take her in I need a new tank. I'm hoping to go today, but I know it's unlikely considering how busy everyone is. My other option is waiting until next weekend. I'd really rather get this done as soon as possible though, so I'll have time to cycle the tank.

It's frustrating, because I have the space, the money, and even all the supplies; just no tank to put everything in!

Until I get that tank (or tomorrow, whatever comes sooner), bye!
-Joelouisvachon


----------

